# Pig Farm Hertfordshire



## LadyPandora (Mar 13, 2015)

My explore for today. Again, I don't have the best camera in the world, so please be gentle 
This may not seem massively impressive compared to most places, but I actually had alot of fun coming here, so thought I would share.
I might also add that I officially hate thorns.
This was a very interesting little pig farm which was completely over ran by brambles *mutters* It was well worth getting a thorn stuck in my leg for 


SDC11953 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11949 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11957 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11958 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11960 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11962 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11959 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 13, 2015)

you made something of it, so good on you, looks a good walk about aswel


----------



## Chevyman (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice little report well done


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks a nice little explore, from the look of the amount of vegetation I'd say it's bin empty for awhile, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 14, 2015)

Doesn't matter what camera you have, just as long as your getting out there exploring  thanks for sharing


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 14, 2015)

Farmers Ale and knackered Moggie what more could you want. Great find and some nice pics.


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks guys 
I really had fun with this one. Sometimes the most simple of places can be the most fun.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 15, 2015)

Oink Oink...


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 15, 2015)

Here piggy piggy.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 15, 2015)

smiler said:


> Looks a nice little explore, from the look of the amount of vegetation I'd say it's bin empty for awhile, I enjoyed it, Thanks



The 'unacceptable' side of pork production then, and now when one looks at intensive farming around the world. Places like this were soon abandoned, when it was realised a while back that many people were prepared to pay a premium for free range pork.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice one! You've def made the most of what's there! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 24, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about your camera - your pics are excellent


----------

